# Juice Buckets in Columbus, OH



## Jimyson (Mar 27, 2015)

I see all these posts about people getting juice buckets and they are all pickup. Any local pickups in Columbus, OH area?


----------



## KSKOH (Mar 27, 2015)

*Juice buckets*

Mecurio's has juice buckets in Columbus


----------



## Jimyson (Mar 28, 2015)

Do you knowing they are this seasons Chilean that is going around?

Have you used them before and do they have a reasonable selection of wine grape juice?


----------



## KSKOH (Mar 28, 2015)

I have used them several times with good success. They have a list of juices 10 red and 5 white 6 gal buckets. Orders must be in by 4/3 and pickup around 4/27. They also sell wine grapes.


----------



## Jimyson (Mar 28, 2015)

Perfect. I will give them a call. Thanks.


----------



## tmmii (Mar 29, 2015)

If you want, I'll be picking up a bunch in cleveland next weekend and can bring back whatever you want, saves you a few weeks and it's Luva Bella juice. Just pick it up from me in dublin.


----------



## Jimyson (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm such a newbie that I have no idea the difference here. I'm in no rush and this stuff is just advertised as Chilean juice and is ~$55 per 6 gallon pail.

What's the price of the juice you are picking up? Is Luva Bella superior?


----------



## tmmii (Mar 30, 2015)

Most places will be around $50 a bucket, not sure what mercurios brings in, but I've had awesome luck with the Luva Bella every year.


----------



## brutus (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Jimmy - 

I also live in Westerville, and got started with juice buckets last year. I've tried several different styles, including some buckets that Tommy picked up for me at Luva Bella last year! 

I'm going to place an order through Mercurio's again this Spring, mainly b/c I can get grapes through him as well. From my experience, 6 gals of juice + 1 18# lug of fresh grapes turned out better than just using buckets alone.

DM me your e-mail, and I can give you the order form.

Steve


----------



## Jimyson (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks, Steve. I contacted them and they sent me the order form. Sounds like I will just send in an order through Mercurio's. Seems the easiest.


----------



## tmmii (Mar 31, 2015)

brutus said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Jimmy -
> 
> ...




I added grapes to one last fall, I can't wait for it to be ready! What did you do carboy size wise with the extra juice?


----------



## Jimyson (Apr 2, 2015)

Just ordered a Cab Sav, Pinot Noir, and Pinot Grigio.


----------

